# Your biggest Ohio LM bass



## hollandbass

Ok lets hear it, your personal best LM OHIO only. I dont want to hear about 12lb CA/TX/GA/FL fish! I have been fishing for them for a few years now, and have pulled dozens of 3 to 5lb fish but a few weeks back got this bad boy


----------



## Flathead King 06

PB ohio LM is my 9lb 3oz I pulled from a private pond a few years back...thing sucked down my zoom lizard and didnt think twice....the biggest I have caught this year is a 7lb 2oz from another private pond

hollandbass...how much did it weigh???


----------



## CARP 104

When you guys going to take me fishing in some of these private ponds in exchange for a day of bass fishing on my boat 

My personal best Ohio LM came from knox lake, just a hair over 5lbs. I don't do much pond fishing but I want to catch a 6lb+ fish so I just may have to.


----------



## hollandbass

that was a 7lb and change


----------



## Dave_E

7lb 2oz
Night fishing a small private lake in Stark County.

Hot August night, throwing Rebel Pop-R's parallel to shore in about 2-3 feet of water. It looked and sounded like someone threw a big phone book down on top of my lure.

That was about 8-9 years ago. Haven't even gotten a 5lber since.


----------



## monsterseeker06

nice fish,looks healthy too...i landed a 5lb 3 oz 4 weeks ago,he was a little black though..used a salmon fly


----------



## H2O Mellon

I have an 8.5# Ohio largemouth on the wall & in my photo gallery. (before I was C-P-R) I may be alone, but I just dont beleive there are as many 9-10 # Ohio Largemouth caught as people claim.


----------



## Pigsticker

I got an 8.5 lb bass on March 27th this year at the same pond in Central Ohio I got a 6lb 10oz bass the year before on April 15th. I do admit I wasnt using a digital scale for the 2nd one but I did have a spring scale and a fellow OGF'er for a witness. It registered 8lbs 8oz's but Newbreed wont give me anything more than 7 and a half on it. I tend to agree with him. Now that ive got another digital scale I havent got one over 4lbs. Go figure. 

Pics of both are in gallery. 

Both pigs were released of course just like every other bass i'll ever catch. I figure in a few years one of those hogs might be pushing the magical 10lb mark. Hopefully i'll get them to fall for a Sluggo again then when theyre all grown up.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Heres my pb lm 7lbs and change









heres a 6lber-









:B :B


----------



## bassattacker

i caught a 6.5lber two years ago at a private club i belong to that has a 15 acre lake and a 2 acre lake, this summer ive caught numerous 3-5.5 lbers, 5.5 being my biggest so far this year but fall is coming and the hogs will put the feed bags on soon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## homepiece

Biggest from a pond was a 10+ pounder from a golf course pond north of columbus. Bottomed our 10 lb scale. Was a giant. Had a crappie tail sticking out 2 inches from its throat and still hit my lure. Could fit both of my hands in its mouth side by side. Smallest bass that day went 4 lbs and most were in the 6 pound range the place was insane. Caught a few 5 and 6 pounders from the ponds around where I work as well.

The biggest from a public area was a 4.5 pounder from alum near africa road.


----------



## the weav

16 lbs on a jig forgot to take a picture !


----------



## SConner

Never weighed fish, so I'll be guessing based on other pictures I've seen on this site. But one caught about a week ago was pretty nice at just over 20" and nice girth, I thought probably little over 5 lbs. Anyone who is fairly good at guessing weight, feel free to up my estimate.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27301&ppuser=8756


----------



## Bad Bub

16 lbs. from ohio weav??? i smell a fish story.... would've stood as the new state record for all of eternity. shame you forgot to take a pic.


----------



## elkhtr

caught one between 5-6lb on a spinnerbait on a small lake on a golf course. Wish I had a pic. Was using a cheap retractable rod and ultralight reel.


----------



## hollandbass

SConner, well i fish for buckets about 4 times a week and pull my share of fish and the one you have looks like a 3.5lb, 4lb fish max. Just my observation dont take it the wrong way. It took me 1000+ bass to get this 7lb+, i have over 30 4lb fish under my belt.

I am sure the weav way joking  Record is 30 years old at 13lb and change.

NorthSouthOhioFisherman, thats a hawg!:B


----------



## SConner

hollandbass - thanks for the accurate estimate. Apparantly you didn't read the part where I said "feel free to UP my estimate" lol! Oh well it will be a 10 pounder by the time I'm telling my grandchildren about the epic battle.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Fish looks close to 5. We need to get you to start holding the fish in closer to your body. You get more perspective on the size of the fish. It has a large head which means it's pretty old.

BTW I have caught 2-3 that neared the 7lb. mark but no scale 



SConner said:


> Never weighed fish, so I'll be guessing based on other pictures I've seen on this site. But one caught about a week ago was pretty nice at just over 20" and nice girth, I thought probably little over 5 lbs. Anyone who is fairly good at guessing weight, feel free to up my estimate.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27301&ppuser=8756


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

thanks for the compliment hollandbass


----------



## the weav

Did I say 16lbs I meant 6lbs whoops! My bad!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

lol now were talkin...


----------



## Cat Man

6lb 23 in it was a hawg that hit a frog through the moss


----------



## SConner

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fish looks close to 5. We need to get you to start holding the fish in closer to your body. You get more perspective on the size of the fish. It has a large head which means it's pretty old.
> 
> BTW I have caught 2-3 that neared the 7lb. mark but no scale


NewBreedFishing, If I didn't know better I'd think you were trying to make an honest man of me lol.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

I have been fortunate enough to fish a private gravel pit near my home for the past 20 years.I have many regular photos of dozens of 5-8 lb. bass my buddy and I have caught.sorry it was before my digital camera time.I do have a a picture of him with an 11.4 ,no fish story,god's honest truth,this man is about 6'3 240 lbs. the fish reached from his midsection to below his knee,I'm guessing 26-27 inches. his arm would fit into it's mouth about halfway up his forearm-just had to see it.personally I've never broken 8 lbs.,lost a couple bigger(of course) but have several 6-7 lbs. in the boat. almost all have came early spring on jig/pig.good luck too all!


----------



## hollandbass

1catdaddy1 said:


> I have been fortunate enough to fish a private gravel pit near my home for the past 20 years.I have many regular photos of dozens of 5-8 lb. bass my buddy and I have caught.sorry it was before my digital camera time.I do have a a picture of him with an 11.4 ,no fish story,god's honest truth,this man is about 6'3 240 lbs. the fish reached from his midsection to below his knee,I'm guessing 26-27 inches. his arm would fit into it's mouth about halfway up his forearm-just had to see it.personally I've never broken 8 lbs.,lost a couple bigger(of course) but have several 6-7 lbs. in the boat. almost all have came early spring on jig/pig.good luck too all!



man that 11.4 sounds HUGE! Ohio record is 13.1 and only 25", give that bad boy another few years and :B Now where is this gravel pit?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

we all arent as photogenic SCONNER?? !# 
The best pictures are with fish in front about 10" in front squared or verticle covering up my beer belly . i always forget and hold them to high though.





SConner said:


> NewBreedFishing, If I didn't know better I'd think you were trying to make an honest man of me lol.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

last year i caught a 25" LM at a pond near me. i had been watching it all day and tried every lure i had. finally got him to hit on a hula popper. all i had was a very old spring scale thathadn't been used in years. it said the bass weighed about 4.5#. my dad said it would probably weigh more though. i got a nice digital scale after that.


----------



## RioBass

There are some major fish stories being told. A 8LB bass in ohio is more than likely a once in a lifetime thing. Some are very lucky to have caught these fish, others just have no idea how much a fish really weighs. I dont like to talk about fishermen who bust their ass's out on the lake to catch the one, but some of fishermen have no clue on fish weight i saw a fellow catch i would say about a 18 in fish the other day and when we pasted boats he said it was 5 lbs. RIGHT ! most people who fish tournies know the weights pretty well. Must fish caught in them are 2 -3 lbs and are very nice fish that others would say are 4-5 lbs. now ponds 7- 10 is very possible.


anyways sorry if everyone doesnt agree my opinon thanks


----------



## Ohiodanl

7 pound largemouth out of the GMR this year and Pendog took a 6 pounder out of the stillwater a couple months back


----------



## JignPig Guide

I caught one 7-1/2lbs. & 4-1/2 lbs. in July of 2000 in the morning. I had one of my sons in the boat. And my brother-in-law & another fishing buddy was there. And another evening in August of 2000, my 12-year old son caught one 3-1/2lbs., I caught one 7lbs., and I caught another one 6lbs.!!! I've had a few days close to that. But nothing straining the scale like these.
By the way... It was in Fairfield County.

Gignpig out...


----------



## hollandbass

RioBass has a point. A lot of people have no clue and just guess on the high side. The fish does have to be on a good scale to be sure. The first pic i posted was on a certified scale and measured 22", if it wasnt for the scale it could have been passed of as a 10lb fish easy


----------



## JignPig Guide

Wow look at some of these weights & measurements. My brother-in-law caught a 6lb. bass this Spring (out of the front of my boat none the less) that I weighed on my digital scale and it measured 22-inches.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

i gotta see to believe


----------



## 1catdaddy1

not trying to be rude to anyone,but the way the questions are going- I have a photo log-regular photos- of about 12 years at this local gravel pit.there are 6 lakes varying in size from 3-about 30 acres. these lakes were very private for years-finally had the chance to fish them with a 500$ membership per year.many 50+ bass days-mostly 12-15 inch,but there is a great population of BIG BASS.spent one night when we would sneak in before times-my buddy has 3 on the wall in one mount-6# 6 1/2# and a 7 1/2# all caught in the same area within 30 minutes at nite. have witnessed 5 8#-9# caught by others,and the best is an older gentleman that had his 12 year old grandson there has one on the wall,weighed on a certified scale at 9# 6 oz.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Caught mine last weekend. 6 pounds even on the digital scale.





​


----------



## wishingihadaboat

this is my first year fishing for things otther than whatever bites my worm and I caught this bass that weighed 3lb 12oz according to a berkley electronic scale. I dont kn ow if that is reliable or not. But it was 22". I caught it at Hoover. I cant post a picture because I dont have a way of putting it into a link. :-(


----------



## fisherman5567

My PB lm was 7.6lb out of a private pond, In this same private pond a friend of the owner caught a 13.2 lb lm. (I was there when he caught it and was weighed on a digi scale.)


----------



## CARP 104

So the owner's friend caught the new Ohio record largemouth and didn't report it? Sounds like a fish story to me :-/

Or was this not in Ohio?


----------



## fisherman5567

Nope, he just put it back in after weighing it. He was just a weekend fisher and didnt care. He just likes fishin. It was in Oh. No one even thought about it being a record or anything. What is the Oh record? and where can you find records for fish in ohio?


----------



## ohiou_98

I'm reading about all these trophies...... and beginning to think fishing is not my talent. After 20 yrs. of fishing my biggest lm is probably a hair under 4 lbs.


----------



## fishingredhawk

fisherman5567 said:


> My PB lm was 7.6lb out of a private pond, In this same private pond a friend of the owner caught a 13.2 lb lm. (I was there when he caught it and was weighed on a digi scale.)


Hahaha! State record is 13.13. You are LAUGHABLE my friend!


----------



## rutty

fisherman5567 said:


> Nope, he just put it back in after weighing it. He was just a weekend fisher and didnt care. He just likes fishin. It was in Oh. No one even thought about it being a record or anything. What is the Oh record? and where can you find records for fish in ohio?




Here is a site for the state records:
http://www.fintalk.com/states/oh/records.html


----------



## fisherman5567

ohiou_98 said:


> I'm reading about all these trophies...... and beginning to think fishing is not my talent. After 20 yrs. of fishing my biggest lm is probably a hair under 4 lbs.


I dont think its you, its all about where you are allowed to fish...private ponds etc.


----------



## Basserman

I agree about location. I used to pond fish and caught nice size and numbers. As of last year I fish lakes from a boat. Now I can't find the same numbers and barely the same size. I know I have a lot to learn about lakes but I really think they are all overfished, especailly in central OH. Although, I did catch a roughly 3.5 lb'r at Hoover last fall, biggest so far. No scale or pic so I under estimate the size when I tell the story. I was by myself in the boat so I didn't have time for a pic. Wish I had access to one of these money pits some of you guys are fishing.


----------



## jcustunner24

My biggest are 3 lbs 14 ounces (at Mogadore 02 and Virginia Kenall 07). I've never caught a true lunker, and it's amazing how much bigger than 6 pounder looks than my measely four pounders (yeah, I'm taking the two ounces).


----------



## riverKing

its odd how you can tell the stories that had accurate scales and the ones that had cheapies or no scales. nothing personal but i take any ohio bass over 6 with a big grain of salt. i watched a "6 pounder" get weighed in a tourny the other week that went a whopping 3.3


----------



## fishin4five

fisherman5567 - i saw the home of the current ohio state record was for sale this summer (newton falls). or so the seller claims. not sure if it sold yet. is your friend the current owner? 

biggest buckeye bass ive weighed...5.9lbs


----------



## bassin420

Me and buddy have been going back and fourth over a bass I caught early this year at Nimi and I want some opions on it. No measurments or weights were taken so throw out some estimates. I want to see how close I was. Fire Away, I will insert two different pics of it to judge from.


----------



## riverKing

3.8-4.1 and held out to make the pic look good, big healthy fish but judging size from pictures is tough because you dont have anything to refrence


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Basin420 I will say a solid 3 1/2 Pounder but no more than 4#'s. Very nice fish. Looks very healthy.


----------



## hollandbass

3.5-4lb fish you got there


----------



## flippin fool

5.85lbs out of ladue spring of 05


----------



## OHBMQUINN

I have been bass fishing for a lot of years and have managed to accumilate a 6lb large mouth out of a private pond and a 6 lb small mouth from alum creek in the spring while pree fishing for a midwest sportsman tournament and the largest bass ever weieghed in a tournament was a 5.14 smallmouth at lake erie wich is not uncomon for that watter you want big fish private ponds are your best bet for large mouth lake erie is your best bet for smallmouth good luck fishing


----------



## V-MAX200

6# 8oz at leesville lake. then I had a 6# 5 0z the next day at tappan lake in a tuesday ev. tournament!! What a week!!


----------



## 1catdaddy1

I understand Riverking takes 6# with a grain of salt,but You must understand fisheries that are available.I mentioned the few 7-9# fish I have seen,but didn't mention the one I do have photos of,again on a certified scale at the local store of 11-4,caught in 1994 at night on a 10" worm in the gravel pits I have spoke of.Yes You are right,out of a regular lake or state park,you won't find fish of this quality,but believe me,there are many gravel pits and some farm ponds that hold monster bass.


----------



## mastercatman

My best bass would be 6lbs 3oz from nimisila reservoir in akron. What a great bass lake that is! I know bigger ones have been taken and still exist in the lake.


----------



## BassCrazy

Caught 6 lb. 3 oz. out of Berlin Lake (of all places!) on a Pop-R over a flooded bush. Fish was weighed on a Rapala digital scale. They were pulling water out of the lake and the fish pulled off the bank and I caught 7 total bass off of the outermost submerged bush. 

Right place...right time is what it takes for the Biguns'. Been bass fishin' hard for 25 years and had maybe a handful of situations like it.

I have to agree with a couple posts on this thread. Most of my life bass fishin' in Eastern PA and Ohio lake bass fishing is much tougher and the fish generally seem to run smaller. 

Fished lots of tournaments for 10+ yrs. at Nockamixon in PA and Lake Hopatcong & Greenwood:B in North Jersey...If you didn't have 5 that weighed 16-20 lbs. especially spring and fall, you weren't in the top 5.

Good fishin'


----------



## BassCrazy

You aint kiddin'...Good money week, huh!

Was the fish at Leesville deep or shallow?


----------



## V-MAX200

BassCrazy said:


> You aint kiddin'...Good money week, huh!
> 
> Was the fish at Leesville deep or shallow?


The fish at leesville was in about a foot of water and ate a tube on my first cast to her. I had her weighed and put her back so she could spawn. The big fish was in the little bay that the boat ramp is in near clows.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

6lb 9oz Smallmouth From Earie. East Side Of Kelly's Island. 18feet Of Water. 3/4 Oz Jigging Spoon. Last Year In August.


----------



## sickws6

Caught this pretty good size one didnt get to weigh it but its a ok sized one out of a little community pond.


----------



## MuskieJim

Here's a couple of my best Ohio bass.

6 Pound Largemouth out of a farmpond.


Almost 8 Pound (7.8) Smallie out of the grand river. 23 inches, no bull!


----------



## Marshall

Nice smallie and largemouth. To the pic above, it sucks when you get a big one and nobody to take a good pic, i've been there dude.


----------



## Live2Fish

catching a 7+ pounder out of Antrim Park was not unusual along with 5 pound smallies. Back then the overflow tube to the Olentangy wasn't there and there use to be fantastic weed beds.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

4 lb 12 oz out of a private old quarry in NW Ohio. Scaled on a Rapala Digital Scale that was fairly new at the time (May '05). There are quite a few fish that are bulky there.


----------



## Jignpig

My biggest largemouth was a 9 lb 10 oz beaut that come outta my secret honey hole in Meigs County. According to the guy that owns the place, a fella from WV caught one, threw it in the bed of his truck, drove an hour home before he weighed it and it still was over 10. I've caught dozens in the 7 and 8 lb class, but the 9-10 is my personnal best. Tightlines.


----------



## Flipp

7-2 is my biggest, caught it at portage lakes on a sweet beaver back in september of this year. Biggest in a tournment 4.8 on atwood this year in june.


----------



## WVridgeRunner

bassin420 said:


> Me and buddy have been going back and fourth over a bass I caught early this year at Nimi and I want some opions on it. No measurments or weights were taken so throw out some estimates. I want to see how close I was. Fire Away, I will insert two different pics of it to judge from.


4 #der dude!


----------



## [email protected]

MY PERSONAL BEST IS A 11 LBR.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WON,T SAY WHERE I CAUGHT IT CAUSE THE LAKE IS TOO OVER FIISHED NOW !!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY NO PICS BUT HONESTLY THAT IS MY OWN PERSONAL BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]  ( p.s. it was a largemouth !!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## OZZIEOHIO

I have caught 3 bass, over 7 pounds here in OHIO. One over 7 in KY. and 2 over 8 pounds in Texas. 1 over 9 in Texas.


----------



## wannabe

10 lb largemouth in farm pond. had a spring style scale don't know how accurate it was but the fish was 26 inches long and could fit both fists in it's mouth. I caught it while catfishing on a chunk of carp. 5.5 lb smallmouth in the black river on a spinner.


----------



## JIG

10# for me out of a strip mine. I seined creek chubs and put them on a bobber. Texas is one bad place to fish OZZIEOHIO. Fished around Houston and Victoria for a few years. Love the dead standing trees but can do without the gar!


----------



## FishJunky

Mine went 8+lbs. Caught it out of a 45acre lake. I caught maybe 5 7lbs this year out of the same lake. It is a lake owned by Shelly Materals. An old limestone lake. Here are a couple pics of some fish caught out of that lake.






I threw this one in for giggles. Caught it in my float tube. Scard me to death.


----------



## RichsFishin

Mine was a 4.5 pounder that was also only 15.5 inches long. The thing really did look like a football. Caught it out of a gravel pit ice fishing with a Rebel Tiny Crawdad with 3 spliy shot weights on it to get it down to the 50 ft bottom......................................Rich


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

Around 5.5 lbs. caught her in the summer , 22.25 inches.


----------



## Marshall

Thought i posted this before in this thread but i must havn't so here it is. This was in 2000 when i was skinny. Oh yea it went 7lbs on a bad scale, 23.5 inches. Released to live another day.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

they just keep comin slowly and slowly 
btw thats goota be more than 7lbs!!!


----------



## Marshall

Yea, id like to catch it again if its still out there, Would be cool to see what she would weigh now.


----------



## Fishstix

5 lbs 2 oz


----------



## stumpbumper

my best bass was 24 inches, hooked it on a black willowleaf spinnerbait about 3am late in the year. put a tape on her and let her go, and before her i mounted a 21 inch, (i was young and dumb)that id caught from a res that i fish alot. ive hooked 15 fish 18 inches or bigger that i have pict of. gotta love the ole jig n pig in march


----------



## stumpbumper

[/url


----------



## BASmead

That's her in my avatar. Caught her at a highway pond during the pre-spawn last year, actually i believe my first time out for the season. Choppy, windswept shore on a black colorado spinnerbait. One o' those $1 blades from Wal-yworld. Didn't get a weight or measurement, and obviously i'm doing the old camera trick there, but i like to guess her around 7. I've weighed quite a few 5 pounders and this fish dwarfed them. Gets me all shaky just thinking about it. Come on March. Myself and my buddy caught a few other really solid fish that day, and a couple days later he caught one i believe from the same year class as my hawg, also his pb. All fish were released hopefully to complete their spawn and keep those fatty genes in the pond. It's weird though, i never had much success in that pond once it warmed up. We just hit the right shoreline at the right time i guess. You can guess where ill be when we get that first good warming trend this year.


----------



## full time outdoorsman

Marshall said:


> Thought i posted this before in this thread but i must havn't so here it is. This was in 2000 when i was skinny. Oh yea it went 7lbs on a bad scale, 23.5 inches. Released to live another day.


i catch 10 plus frequently were i live in portage county using large rattling black jitterbugs in the late evening and after dark:B


----------



## Marshall

"


> i catch 10 plus frequently were i live in portage county using large rattling black jitterbugs in the late evening and after dark"


 Got any pics Fulltime, i would like to see one.


----------



## fishingredhawk

I would love to see one too! Half the people that have posted in this thread have caught a 10lber here in Ohio, but nobody has posted a picture of one yet!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

Got this when I was 8, it was 7 pounds give or take.
That was on a bad scale. I let it go.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Nice Bubba! That is a pig


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

I think I think i should start wearing an Indians hat when fishing like I did then, instead of my browns hat now. Have not caught a fish close to that size since.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

Yes, I have witnessed 1 bass over ten pounds in 38 years of fishing,I would love to know of a place in Ohio that produces that many.


----------



## full time outdoorsman

i have several pics on my cell phone anyone who wants to see them i can text them to you i dont know about 10 pounds it could have been 12


----------



## full time outdoorsman

these are 50 year old rock quarrys with crystal clear water and 80 feet deep and covers 40 acres


----------



## riverKing

man you guys can make me laugh


----------



## stumpbumper

ive hooked a 4 pound rainbow creekchub once . and a 46 inch narwall from the huron river right below koho dam:B


----------



## One Legged Josh

I got a 7.5 pound female through the weeds last spring. And 4 others in 20
years over five pounds. It will probably never happen again.


----------



## jigger69

I caught a 24 1/4 in.,7lb. largemouth bass in east harbor L.erie last year it was a tank,on a bitsy titanium spinnerbait


----------



## The Big JG

5.9# twice, both times at Ohio Power on the same lake, different years


----------



## Tiny Tim

Got one out of a small private lake a few yrs. ago the 2nd. week of March that went 8lb.7oz. on a black and blue jig. Snow and sleet coming down also. She had a bluegill tail sticking out of her throat,hence the black and blue jig.


----------



## crittergitter

I thought I chimed in here before, but I guess I didn't. 

My best is a 24" lm bass that we guesstimated at 5.5 lbs. It was a fall fish that did not put on much of a belly.

The best I have ever seen was a nice fat 24.5" lm bass from the same private pond that was weighed and it came in at 8.1 lbs.

I have pics of both of these fish, but not on a computer. I could post them if necessary.

CG


----------



## Guiddo

maybe the question should be largest LM out of a public lake

mine is 41/2 - Hoover


----------



## Tiny Tim

Largest ever out of public water was a 5lb.6oz. out of Salt Fork on a spinnerbait.


----------



## G.LoomisMan

mine was right about 5 lbs...in a farm pond


----------



## BassMaster09

i get a few 5 pounders a year but nothing much bigger


----------



## EyeCatchN

7lb.11oz 25.5 inch Deer Creek golf course ponds on8-11-05(on the wall!)


----------



## carxman17

9LBS 12OZ LMB IN A FARM POND NEAR BATAVIA C&R. i HAVE CAUGHT HER 3 TIMES! NOT MUCH OF A FIGHT ANYMORE. SEEMS LIKE SHE KNOWS YOU ARE GOING TO PUT HER BACK.LOL


----------



## jcustunner24

carx..... considering you've caught this 9+ three times, why haven't you considered taking a picture? I'm just thinking if I'm pulling something like that through the surface I'm making sure I've got a camera with me the next time.... just my two cents..... 

i agree with the others who think it's funny/absurd that all of these lunkers are being pulled up and not one of the fishermen had a camera


----------



## barefoot boy

I hit my 3-wood 285 yards. Oops.... wrong forum. 


Actually, biggest LMB, 4-1/4#, SMB, just short of 3#.


----------



## JPfishing

Making my first post, so ill have to dig up some pics later, but the largest ive caught was 6lb 2oz. the gravel pits in west milton, ohio. Dad works at one so i fish them when he works. Bigger bass inhabit, but very few places I can actually get to due to the structure around them.


----------



## fishon

wow.. all nice fish.....

and i thought a 5.5 Lb 21 3/4 inch largmouth out of Ladue was impressive... Well at least i was impressed with my self back in 2001.... great memory i have with that one..

Frank


----------



## Orlando

Not a Largemouth but 6lb 6oz Lake Erie smally caught on a Yammamoto Grub released to fight again
I have broke the 5lb mark several times on largemouth on public waters but dont have any pics.


----------



## OhioFlyer

I will have to post the pic tommorow. Caught in Oct 2006 on a white 2.5" crankbait used to slay many Lake Erie Smallies. In Pym used by the Islands at Padanarum. Can't wait for Ice-Out.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Those are some great fish guys. I personally have never broke the 5 lb. mark. I caught 3 over 4 lb. in one night, and lost another that was guessed at 8 lb. by my grandfather. I'm pretty sure that he was close since he had been catching hawgs for 50+ years at the time. I honestly think that the big boy got away more on purpose than on accident because he knew I would have had to mount it and he would rather see her swim off than be mounted. 20 years later I'm just as happy with the memory as I ever would have been with the mount. There were two 8+ fish taken and officially weighed the following year so I think his guess was close! Unfortunatly the 8 pounders were put in the local paper which in turn led to the over harvest of this small public lake so I can no longer go there and redeem myself with some pictures.


----------



## k_redball

my biggest is 6 lbs. 21 in. from pymatuning


----------



## madcrappiekids

caught this at a private pond running a spinner along a fallen tree last spring....should be bigger this year


----------



## 1st shirt

Didn't have a camera or my scales at the time, but my biggest was about 7 lbs. Caught it in Veto Lake, southeast OH. My nephew was with me so I have a witness.


----------



## JignPig Guide

full time outdoorsman said:


> i catch 10 plus frequently were i live in portage county using large rattling black jitterbugs in the late evening and after dark:B



*So in your words, you catch 10-plus pound bass frequently? *

You must be better than: me, most professional bass anglers, anyone I know, anyone I don't know, anyone I've ever met, anyone I've never met, and all of the other members of this forum. Your nic might be full time outdoorsman. But you just may be a full-time something else.


----------



## lightline

I caught biggest LM about 11 years ago fishing for bluegill in a small private pond. I had just hooked a small gill and while I was reeling it in this 5lb LM smashed it, been hooked ever since. Just caught my biggest smallie about a week ago 18 1/4in. around 2lbs. Both caught and released.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Here she is 5 lbs 3 oz.


----------



## H2O Mellon

H2O Mellon said:


> I have an 8.5# Ohio largemouth on the wall & in my photo gallery. (before I was C-P-R) I may be alone, but I just dont beleive there are as many 9-10 # Ohio Largemouth caught as people claim.


I said the above words last August and still stand by them today. I have always wondered why folks want to lie about fishing and hunting. Lie to your wife about how many fishing rods and reels you have.... YES, but make up stories about your catch/kill or enar catches/kills....... never understood that one.


----------



## Orlando

For the most part I really dont think people are lying about fish weights. They just dont have a clue what a fish that big really looks like. I have seen more than once someone show me a fish they say is 5 or 6lbs only to be a 2 1/2 or 3 lb fish. They just dont know any better


----------



## MuskieJim

I don't know about largemouths, but there sure are some huge smallies coming from Lake Erie and it's tribs. Here's a lunker from last year. Weighted 6 pounds, 2 ounces. 



And H20, guys are always, ALWAYS ALWAYS going to bs about fishing and hunting. Its a contest to see who's got the bigger rod so to speak. For the record, no one, I don't care what you say or tell me, no one catches 8 to 10 pound bass "frequently" in ohio. An 8 pound Ohio largemouth is a great, trophy fish. Many people don't even realize it, but their so called 10 lb bass may in fact only weight 5 or 6. Buy a scale. And a camera. Scum bags.


----------



## Bassnpro1

Orlando said:


> For the most part I really dont think people are lying about fish weights. They just dont have a clue what a fish that big really looks like. I have seen more than once someone show me a fish they say is 5 or 6lbs only to be a 2 1/2 or 3 lb fish. They just dont know any better


 very true. I am pretty good up to 4 lbs, then I'm just guessing. I thought that fish I posted above was going to be around 6 and I was 3/4 of a lb off. Good thing I had a scale with me.


----------



## Big Joshy

Biggest in ohio that ive ever seen put on a scale was 8.4 caught by my dad (lundy) on a buzzbait at a private pond. Sounded like someone jumped in the pond when it hit. Bass in that size range look and act like a different species.
you can almost tell by the coloration of a fish if its going to be over 5.5 pounds. It seems like once the get up to 6 they have a very dark head and their marking are very blurry. they just look black and white compared to the smaller ones.

we used to go to lake fork in texas every spring and I learned over time how to estimate bass in the 4-9 lb range. mainly because half the fish we would catch fell in that size slot and we weighed them all.


----------



## Big Joshy

bassnpro that fish you have there looks like it has very good genetics and food. its head is small for its size so it has alot of growing left to do.


----------



## gofeesh

This is my largest to date. No scale and as you can see, I was fishing by myself. 


​
This is an ohio fish that is not 10, but.....no scale and it was caught by my cousin. Hopefully I'll have the chance to catch her one day if she is still out there. She looked like she was blind in her right eye.

​
I now keep the scale with me.


----------



## Big Joshy

i would say that the one in the second pic is at least 8 maybe 9. 
an awesome fish!


----------



## Pigsticker

Hey Josh, hows it going? How big would you say this bass was? I measured it at 23.5" but the scale I had sucked at the time. The bass in the 2nd pic was officially 6lb 10oz so you have something to go by. Since you're a good at estimating their weight and you and I have fished together so you also know how BIG I am in person.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes

I've caught a few 2 maybe up to 4 pounders. Nothing big, but considering my average largemouth is 12 inches or so, it's huge to me.


----------



## Lunkers

Bassnpro, any chance that fish is a spotted bass. Looks like a spot to me. Looking at the size of the fishes head and mouth, not to mention that big'ol round belly. Great fish either way, but if that is a spot, I bet it fought like a bulldog. My personal best came out of the dead sea (CC). Roughly 7.5-8.0 pounds. Cranking a bank, early in the season two years ago. No pictures. I was prefishing for a tourney and wanted to put her back and catch her a couple days later...........did not see that fish again. Not only is that my PB Ohio LM, that is my best ever. I still kick myself for not at least taking her back for pictures. I agree with bad guesses. I have caught alot of big fish in Erie and southern states, but there is something different about a fish that breaks the 7 pound mark. It is just amazing holding a fish that thick. At Rocky Fork on 4-20 two teams weighed in fish that were 6.82# and 6.92#. Imagine catching a 6.82# bass in a Ohio tourney and not taking Big Bass honors. That just silly sick.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Lunkers said:


> Bassnpro, any chance that fish is a spotted bass. Looks like a spot to me. Looking at the size of the fishes head and mouth, not to mention that big'ol round belly.


It isn't a spot. I live on the lake and have never caught a spot (although I did release a nice fat 16" spot into it two summers ago).


----------



## Big Joshy

hey pigsticker its kinda funny I started reading your post but i didnt finish it and I went ahead and started looking at your pictures. And like you said Since I know how big you are I started to estimate the weights of your bass in the pics. I guess the bigger one at around 9lbs and the smaller one at 6.5.
Then I read the rest of your post and realized that there was already a weight on the smaller one and I was very close. So im feeling pretty confident right now I know that a 10 lb bass will weigh as much as almost a lb more in the spring and I know you caught that hawg before it spawned.
So it may be as much as 9.5 or so. Its still the biggest ohio bass ive seen that I can recall. I know there have been bigger ones I just have not seen the pics.

But if I had to stake my life on it I would say 8.75-9.25 final.


----------



## Pigsticker

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the estimate Big Joshy. The spring scale I had at the time said 8.5 but I wasn't sure since id never personally seen a bass that big before. Now ive got the digital on me ALWAYS. I need to hire a kid to hold my fish to make them look BIGGER. 

What do you think the 2 bigger smallies in these pics went? Only the ones where im wearing raingear. This was back before the days of digital scales in everyones box. I just estimated them in the captions.

You should get a job at the fish fair guessing weights.


----------



## Big Joshy

Before someone gets on here and rips me. DISCLAIMER ---Im just giving my opinion to my buddy here. I not saying im the end all be all of fish estimaters and im not trying to say anyones fish does not weigh what they say it does---
Well ive seen tests where spring scales can be way off especially on bigger fish. so its very possible that your fish was a 9er.

ok conservatively fish on the left probably 5.5 - 6lbs. the fish on the right somewhere around 5lbs. Smallies from Erie tend to be thicker and heavier than those from other lakes so im taking some off of what I know of the fish I have weighed on erie.


----------



## Pigsticker

Thanks Josh, thats the ballpark figures I was estimating too. 

Sorry to hijack thread. 

Back to business as usual everyone.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Guess how much this Fairfield County Ohio bass weighed. 
I'll give you a clue... I am 10ft. tall, 5ft. wide, and bulletproof when this picture was taken. LOL!
She was caught the month of July deep in the weeds on a JignPig!


----------



## rick karosa

nice one
got it on a spinner bait


----------



## JF1

I've caught 3 over 5 this year.

One 5lb6oz, one 5lb2oz and one 5 flat. All out of a 13 acre private pond behind my house all weighed w/ a digi scale.

Here are pics of one 4+ and one 5lb2oz. I have pics of the other two, but cannot figure out how to make the file size any smaller. Not great pics, but bigger one has quite the belly.

I agree most people who don't have a scale, don't have a real accurate guess as to what a 7lber looks like.


----------



## shred_thumb

Beat my personal best this past weekend on a soft plastic frog, (zoom horny toad). What a blast!


----------



## SConner

Matt - Very nice fish... Congrats! Also like the picture, is this done in photoshop? How long does it take to add frame, make background B&W, make shadow around you, etc. Very cool!


----------



## Bassnpro1

That is a cool picture. Good fish!


----------



## Cat Man

Bamm


----------



## gofeesh

Not sure that is necessary for this thread.


----------



## Big Joshy

sorry cat man this is a thread for your biggest Largemouth caught in Ohio.
Stringers full of small fish don't belong here.
you could just start you own thread to post that pic.
You might call it. Slawwturd em!!! or Reelly Killeds em!!


----------



## shred_thumb

SConner said:


> Matt - Very nice fish... Congrats! Also like the picture, is this done in photoshop? How long does it take to add frame, make background B&W, make shadow around you, etc. Very cool!


Thanks, SConner! I guess it depends on your level of experience in Photoshop. I leave it to the pros. You can get it done at wudyaget.com.


----------

